# Book at Bedtime. The Yacoubian Building



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

For those of you whole like to have your bedtime story read to you, I've just noticed that BBC R4 is currently doing The Yacoubian Building.

Be quick though, as Episode 1 is about to expire.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I absolutely enjoyed the book a few years ago, wouldnt mind having a few chapters read to me now to refresh my memory, so I will check out the channel.

"Taxi" would also make a good bed time read for they are short stories, easy to digest when one's feeling sleepy. I found some were sad, some were funny and some touching like the driver that looks forward the end of his shifts so he can spend time with the flowers of his garden.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> "Taxi" would also make a good bed time read for they are short stories, easy to digest when one's feeling sleepy. I found some were sad, some were funny and some touching like the driver that looks forward the end of his shifts so he can spend time with the flowers of his garden.


I agree - Taxi is a great read. Must dig it out again....


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

I recently bought the DVD of "The Yacoubian Building" and thoroughly enjoyed watching it!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Musical said:


> I recently bought the DVD of "The Yacoubian Building" and thoroughly enjoyed watching it!


:clap2: it's a great film

I'm currently reading Mahfouz's "Adrift on the Nile", guaranteed to put you to sleep


----------

